# Ring Perch at Rocky Fork Lake



## apexpredator (Feb 23, 2011)

We managed to catch a few ring perch at Rocky Fork Lake last week. Does anyone know when and where would be the best time and place to get into quite a few of these over there?


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I have often caught 6 or 7 but can not find a pattern or location to catch many at one time. I mostly catch mine fishing for saugeyes.


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Fished lake for many years. He seldom land a bunch for targeting them. Most have been caught fishing for gills or crappie. We did run into them about once on some longer grass roughly 50 yards off shore.

Good Luck!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Ring Perch, do you have a picture, would like to see one.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Over years I have caught a few trolling for saugeye, but they are few and far between. I have heard reports of perch being caught around the marina during the winter.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been looking for good perch lake's myself and they are in northwestern Ohio . In watching the post from there I do not see much activity reported catching large number's of them but I have a feeling most people would like to keep that to themselve's . ODNR list the lake's in that area with the best potential and report's of catching a few to 6 or 7 are frequent . What is stopping me is the gas and time . Lake Erie charter's look like the best bet but even more cash out of pocket . When a fish is $10 to $15 a pound I guess that is what to expect .


----------



## edk136 (Sep 11, 2010)

If I get one, it's usually trolling out in front of the old resturant and making the turn to troll the south bank. It is something I wouldn't go to RF and target for due to it being few and far between.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Whats a ring perch? Another name for yellow perch?


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

From what I understand they're the same thing as Yellow Perch.


----------

